# VC vs dwarfs



## megavampiredeth (Oct 13, 2009)

me and my friend are having a 3000 point battle Vc vs dwarfs,
i was wondering how should i build my army around the fact the hes probably gonna have a rune lord and some rune smiths to ruin my magic fun, and that hes also taking a crap load of artillery.

also how many extra zombies should i buy for a 3000 point game?


----------



## snakezenn (Apr 14, 2009)

Ive not played in a battle that big but i do play against a dwarf player, i found that ghouls were really effective against them, as well as black knights hitting in the flanks worked wonders, remember to have him check for fear when you charge him or he charges you, this has been a lifesaver against dwarves many times, i would also target the units with the runelords as that will make your magic phase that much more effective, also taking the book of arkahn to soak up dispel dice does help, hope this helps.


----------



## megavampiredeth (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks man, what would be the best plan to take out his artillery? my current plan is to have some fell bats with a flying vampire to back them up, also if he gets behind the battle line he could summon some zombies, to scare the dwarfs a bit, is this a good plan?


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

despite my complete lack of ghouls, I do like to use them in bigger matches as their poison attacks work wonders on dwarves and oddly enough they also work quite well on lizardmen in certain circumstances.

also, runelords are almost the bane of my army, so I usually send in the good old blood knight and dire wolves to carve a path to them whilst my Vampires lead my other units into battle to hold up as many other units as possible, the only probl;em with my tactic is if I take too long getting to the runelords and such, my army will suffer too many losses, as soon as their spellcasters are down, simply re-build your army using Invocation of Nehek or summon undead horde.

Also, Fel bats are suited to go war machine hunting, but I find it so much easier to use my Black coach and use bat swarms or Zombies as cover. such fun smashing nito war machines and artillery alike ^^


----------



## megavampiredeth (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks man, im defintly getting a black coach


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

No. No black coach. It'll get shot to bits.

Ghouls, Varghulfs and Ethereals. 

Giving your vampire lord Spectral form and winged nightmare will make him devestatingly difficult for the Dwarves to stop.

3 Varghulfs ganging up on one unit would be ace, use there massive charge range to your advantage. Just becareful of cannons and getting stuck in Ironbreaker units.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

dont buy zombies..... raise zombies....

get blood knights at 3k. get a lord combat tooled out on a zombie dragon (big fun) give him wristbands of black gold so het cant be shot up. 

get lots and lots of core and a big unit of wraiths (5) 

other rare option should be the varghulf straight up for cannon hunting. 

take lots and lots and lots of ghouls. a unit of grave guard or 2 and some black knights. 

take all this and i cant see how you could lose the battle against the stumpies. sure theyre anti magic hurts but they still need to outroll you. single dice IoN for the win.


----------

